# Worst flavourings you have come across?



## KZOR (27/10/16)

Just had to start this topic after I received my new batch of goodies earlier.
Included, and the one I was looking most forward to, was *TFA : Cream soda*.

Of the 80+ flavourings I have this is by far the worst by being worlds apart from what I know as cream soda.
If you really concentrate hard while smelling and tasting it then you might get a 5% hint of cream soda.
Damn ....what a disappointment.

Would be nice to hear if others have a similar experience with a certain flavouring.

*There are so many that I decided to compile a list of "shaky ground" concentrates :*

CAP : Bacon
CAP : Dragon Fruit
CAP : Glazed Donut
Cly : Amaretto
Cly : Milk Tart
FA : Bread Crust
FA : Pineapple
FLV : Crunch Cereal
FW : Cafe Coffee
FW : Chai
INW : Wild Strawberry
Loco : Passionfruit
TFA : Cheesecake
TFA : Coconut
TFA : Coconut Extra
TFA : Cream soda
TFA : Honey
TFA : Honeydew II
TFA : Pomegranate
TFA : Ripe Banana
TFA : Tiramisu
TFA : Vbic
TFA : Watermelon Candy
TFA : White Chocolate
Vapeowave : Marshmallow and Cream
Unknown makers : Quava, Papaya

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (27/10/16)

Tfa Vbic.....tastes bad, smells bad, is bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (27/10/16)

Guava, Tastes like polony LOL. Cannot remember if its CAP or TFA

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GregF (27/10/16)

StompieZA said:


> Guava, Tastes like polony LOL. Cannot remember if its CAP or TFA



What Guava did you have that taste like polony


----------



## TheCollz (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Just had to start this topic after I received my new batch of goodies earlier.
> Included, and the one I was looking most forward to, was *TFA : Cream soda*.
> 
> Of the 80+ flavourings I have this is by far the worst by being worlds apart from what I know as cream soda.
> ...


 eish hade bro, I had similar situation with an orange concentrate. after the first pull I knew I f'd up


----------



## moonunit (27/10/16)

Clyrolinx Iron Bru made me want to chunder, tried it at 2%, dumped the concentrate immediately.

I have FA Bread Crust, ordered it not knowing anything about it, but as soon as I take my mixing box out everything smells like it. Been too scared to use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Haha, @moonunit, FA Bread Crust is legendary for its pungent aroma. My own worst experiences have been with:

1) Cly Milk Tart. I just couldn't coax anything other than dusty perfume from it, very disappointing as it's the only milk tart I know. And then...

2) I made a mix with FA Forrest Mix and Vapeowave Marshmallow and Cream. It was disgusting perfume which simultaneously turned my stomach and gave me an instant headache. I know it's not the FA Forrest Mix that is bad which leaves one of the two local flavours. I'm not even going to find out which one as I now have the FA Creams and Marshmallow to use. So I'll write off both of the local flavours as learning curve mistakes. Although it's quite possible that my own n00bishness ruined a decent flavour. It was back in the day when I believed that adding 'only' 4% was going light on a flavour. So these flavours might be decent at the 0.5-1.5% range at which creams and marshmallows are typically used. Dang, I'll have to work up some courage to try them again, though. I don't mind a nasty or pungent flavour. But feeling immediately ill from it is a bridge too far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/10/16)

fw chai and tfa coconut...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlock (27/10/16)

I agree with @KZOR on the TFA Cream soda. Totally disappointing . Has anyone managed to use it successfully in a anything?


----------



## Effjh (27/10/16)

TFA Honey, my first DIY order. It's cat piss, they made a cat piss in a bottle and they sold it to me... I'm sure of this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (27/10/16)

Had some CLY disasters... amaretto is just plain bad. No matter how little I added, it just tasted chemical and no hint of amaretto taste. Smelled quite nice though. Watermelon was just weird, not watermelonny at all... the cherry smelled like those cheap no name lollipops with the paper sticks and tasted chemically too. It was a horrible intro to diy for me as these were 3 of the 5 flavours I bought for my first efforts. Been having success since though. Dont know how I managed to pick 3 out of 5 non vapable flavours on my first go... almost made me quit diy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Is TFA Cheesecake as bad as it's made out to be? That one is always cited as "the worst DIY flavour ever made" so I've always avoided it. Although apparently Flavorah have a new candidate with Brie Cheese.


----------



## GregF (27/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Had some CLY disasters... amaretto is just plain bad. No matter how little I added, it just tasted chemical and no hint of amaretto taste. Smelled quite nice though. Watermelon was just weird, not watermelonny at all... the cherry smelled like those cheap no name lollipops with the paper sticks and tasted chemically too. It was a horrible intro to diy for me as these were 3 of the 5 flavours I bought for my first efforts. Been having success since though. Dont know how I managed to pick 3 out of 5 non vapable flavours on my first go... almost made me quit diy.


Amaretto yup I agree. Potent stuff that. Watermelon and cherry I have used successfully in one or two of my son's fruit mixes and he seems ok with it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Has anyone managed to use it successfully in a anything?


Yea m8.
Added it with round-up and it seems to kill the weeds quicker.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Greyz (27/10/16)

TFA Watermelon Candy - Tastes like throat burn. Seriously that's all I get from it, hardly any flavour and massive TH.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/10/16)

Effjh said:


> TFA Honey, my first DIY order. It's cat piss, they made a cat piss in a bottle and they sold it to me... I'm sure of this.



I laughed way too hard at this hahahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> TFA Watermelon Candy - Tastes like throat burn. Seriously that's all I get from it, hardly any flavour and massive TH.



I have some and goes nice either with kiwi or strawberry, no TH for me? Thats weird. Unless i have just watermelon and not candi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (27/10/16)

StompieZA said:


> I have some and goes nice either with kiwi or strawberry, no TH for me? Thats weird. Unless i have just watermelon and not candi



The Watermelon is fine for me but the Watermelon Candy is just TH for me. I have a mate that loves it and the burn it gives, each to his own I guess LOL


----------



## daniel craig (27/10/16)

TFA Tiramisu

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

Tried making the monster melons clone a while ago. The papaya just really didn't agree with me and I Threw the 50ml down the sink. After a weekend long battle to get the taste out of the atty I tried it all again at 3% once again had to flush the lot.

Possibly a bad bottle but it is indescribably awful, put me off the whole monster melons idea.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Worst ever was Bacon Concentrate... the courier guy delivered it and within 2 minutes of me bringing the parcel into the house my wife told me to take it out the house... the little bottle ended up in the boat house... eventually @ET stole it to make a juice... not sure if he ever vaped it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Worst ever was Bacon Concentrate... the courier guy delivered it and within 2 minutes of me bringing the parcel into the house my wife told me to take it out the house... the little bottle ended up in the boat house... eventually @ET stole it to make a juice... not sure if he ever vaped it?



Good thing I haven't seen bacon at any of our local vendors in that case, I would have bought that in a heartbeat.

Scratch that off the list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TommyL (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Is TFA Cheesecake as bad as it's made out to be? That one is always cited as "the worst DIY flavour ever made" so I've always avoided it. Although apparently Flavorah have a new candidate with Brie Cheese.


TFA cheesecake has this really bad note that lingers on your mod, hands and fingers, it is absolutely horrible. Another horrible flavor is TFA ripe banana, overpowers some mixes at 0.1%


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/16)

TFA Cream Soda was disappointing but not in essence a bad tasting concentrate. The worst one for me has got to be TFA Coconut Extra, I am still unsure of why it even exists.

@Rob Fisher Bacon is great, it's just like Bacon Kips biscuits. With a bit of Maple Syrup it's even better but yes, it needs to be handled outdoors.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Now @Rob Fisher and @TommyL have got me thinking:

2% FA Bread Crust
4% Bacon
1.5% Flavorah Brie Cheese
0.5% TFA Ripe Banana
0.5% FA Black Fire

for a slightly charred toasted bacon, banana and cheese? You okes don't have to vape it. @BumbleBee and I will polish off the lot. Unless @Soutie gets there first.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

I've got a growing list which includes:
Most coffee flavours, the worst for me being FW Cafe Coffee.. absolutely vile. A cross between mud, oil & burnt wimpy coffee.
The infamous TFA honey & cheesecake flavours.
INW Wild Strawberry
CAP Bacon
TFA White Chocolate (aka pepper spray)
CAP Glazed Donut (aka play dough)
TFA Ripe Banana
TFA Coconut Extra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Now @Rob Fisher and @TommyL have got me thinking:
> 
> 2% FA Bread Crust
> 4% Bacon
> ...



Sounds yum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TommyL (27/10/16)

method1 said:


> I've got a growing list which includes:
> Most coffee flavours, the worst for me being FW Cafe Coffee.. absolutely vile. A cross between mud, oil & burnt wimpy coffee.
> The infamous TFA honey & cheesecake flavours.
> INW Wild Strawberry
> ...


CAP Glazed Donut has been pretty good to me lately, however I have to agree on the White Chocolate, pepper spray is pretty accurate


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

method1 said:


> TFA White Chocolate (aka pepper spray)



Oh no, I just bought some of that. Damn, I was so hoping to mix it with cookie and berries for a chocolate-coated cookie with glace fruit on top.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Now @Rob Fisher and @TommyL have got me thinking:
> 
> 2% FA Bread Crust
> 4% Bacon
> ...


You're definitely on to something there @RichJB but I'd up the banana ripe to at least 3% and season it with a bit of that peppery TFA VBIC, 8% really hits the spot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

TommyL said:


> CAP Glazed Donut has been pretty good to me lately, however I have to agree on the White Chocolate, pepper spray is pretty accurate



Seems to be love hate with the cap glazed, sadly i'm in the latter camp even at low %


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Oh no, I just bought some of that. Damn, I was so hoping to mix it with cookie and berries for a chocolate-coated cookie with glace fruit on top.



You might be one of the lucky people who doesn't get the pepper note from it.. alternately just use it at 0.01% and a 10ml bottle will last a lifetime!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

daniel craig said:


> TFA Tiramisu



Actually very good as long as you don't use it above 0.0% in recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

@BumbleBee, I reckon that TFA White Choc would serve as seasoning and then bridge the bacon and banana, while adding a creamy note to really make the cheese pop. I'm pretty sure I heard Wayne saying that on a recent In The Mix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

Also - FA Pineapple - of the mainstream FA flavourings this is by far the most revolting, even HIC notes that it tastes like onion to some people

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## TommyL (27/10/16)

method1 said:


> Seems to be love hate with the cap glazed, sadly i'm in the latter camp even at low %


Yep I've noticed, I'm just glad I can enjoy it. 


Anyone ever get off notes on CAP Dragon Fruit? Tastes like sweat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Actually very good as long as you don't use it above 0.0% in recipes.


You don't even have to use it, just the smell is enough to put you off


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

TommyL said:


> Yep I've noticed, I'm just glad I can enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever get off notes on CAP Dragon Fruit? Tastes like sweat



I get sweat / burnt hair from all dragonfruit flavours especially before a mix is well steeped. Not a big fan of the DF but luckily steeping helps.


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

I see a popular clone recipe actually uses TFA Tiramisu. Maybe there is hope for this one. 

FIVE-STAR TIRAMONT (creamy vanilla-coffee milkshake, full of complex flavor)
1% FA Tiramisu
0.5% FA Vanilla (any of them work great here; I use Tahiti)
0.5% FA Vienna Cream
0.5% FA Fresh Cream
0.5% FA Maple Syrup
0.5% FA Coconut (also good with Nut Mix)
0.5% FA Jamaican Rum

Ps. I think the creator dedicated it to his wife after he found out she has been sleeping around.


----------



## daniel craig (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> I see a popular clone recipe actually uses TFA Tiramisu. Maybe there is hope for this one.
> 
> FIVE-STAR TIRAMONT (creamy vanilla-coffee milkshake, full of complex flavor)
> 1% FA Tiramisu
> ...


FA Tiramisu and TFA Tiramisu are completely different. FA is much much better.


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

@KZOR, I think that's FA Tiramisu, a very different beast.


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

daniel craig said:


> FA Tiramisu and TFA Tiramisu are completely different. FA is much much better.



I don't get along with FA tiramisu either, has a weird sour coffee taste that I don't like, but I think I'm in the minority there.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

I like FA Tiramisu although when I open my mixing case (big plastic trunk) the whole house reeks of it. It's never leaked, it just came like that. Even when the Courier Guy guy was handing it over, I could smell tiramisu. I thought the bottle had broken/cracked but it was all intact. When I first mixed it, I thought I might perhaps use it to degrease an engine block. Luckily it calmed down after about three weeks and vaped quite tasty.


----------



## daniel craig (27/10/16)

method1 said:


> I don't get along with FA tiramisu either, has a weird sour coffee taste that I don't like, but I think I'm in the minority there.


I haven't used it at a standalone. I've only ever used it at 0.1%-0.5%.


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

daniel craig said:


> FA Tiramisu and TFA Tiramisu are completely different.


That's weird. According to Vapour Valley it is the same.
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/bulk-flavour-concentrates/tfa-30-100-ml/

Whenever I order those I get Fa flavourings.


----------



## TommyL (27/10/16)

method1 said:


> I get sweat / burnt hair from all dragonfruit flavours especially before a mix is well steeped. Not a big fan of the DF but luckily steeping helps.


The only person who can make Dragon Fruit taste incredible good is @Mike

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> That's weird. According to Vapour Valley it is the same.
> https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/bulk-flavour-concentrates/tfa-30-100-ml/


FA = Flavor Art
Fa = Flavor Apprentice (formerly TFA)


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

daniel craig said:


> I haven't used it at a standalone. I've only ever used it at 0.1%-0.5%.



yeah even in that range I do not like it.


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

No, that's Fa as opposed to FA. You can see it in your recipe. Fa (TFA) don't make a Vienna Cream or Fresh Cream or Jamaican Rum or Vanilla Tahiti. All the concentrates in that recipe are Flavour Art.


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

Maybe not worst, but TFA honeydew II. It totally dominates a recipe even at a few drops per 30ml. could never find a use for it any any mixture though single flavour it isn't too bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (27/10/16)

TommyL said:


> The only person who can make Dragon Fruit taste incredible good is @Mike



My very first try many moons ago was 7% single flavour Cap DF. Was not a wonderful experience.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

Aaaah ......ok. Can't these guys just gives themselves names/abbreviations that are easier to distinguish.


----------



## Mike (27/10/16)

I'm gonna chime in with FLV honeybee. I expected it to be solid. It smelt nice. But even at 1 drop / 30ml it ruined every juice I tried it in.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Soutie said:


> Maybe not worst, but TFA honeydew II.



That must just be the II? Wayne uses the original in HoneyDewwey. Is the II because of low flashpoint in the original?


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Aaaah ......ok. Can't these guys just gives themselves names/abbreviations that are easier to distinguish.



honestly don't know where the Fa thing comes from .. TFA still call themselves TFA / TPA .. The Flavour Apprentice / The Perfumer's Apprentice


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> That must just be the II? Wayne uses the original in HoneyDewwey. Is the II because of low flashpoint in the original?



Yeah honeydew II - because no fly, it's crap.


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

When I want to clean my cars rims I sometimes use Inawera Raspberry concentrate.
Will never ever ever ever order that again as well.


----------



## TommyL (27/10/16)

Mike said:


> My very first try many moons ago was 7% single flavour Cap DF. Was not a wonderful experience.


Hahaha mine was 10% many moons ago


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

method1 said:


> Yeah honeydew II - because no fly, it's crap.



Damn, so now we can't make HoneyDewwey either? Meh, I'll just use Cap. Or FA Pawpaw. It's a melon, close enough.


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Damn, so now we can't make HoneyDewwey either? Meh, I'll just use Cap. Or FA Pawpaw. It's a melon, close enough.



JF Honeydew Melon subs perfectly 

CAP, not so much.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> When I want to clean my cars rims I sometimes use Inawera Raspberry concentrate.
> Will never ever ever ever order that again as well.



Yeah that is super concentrated. Lately that's all I taste in Rhodonite, it totally overpowers the mixture even at 0.2%. 
It isn't terrible to me but just doesn't play well with others.

Maybe I should mix that with honeydew II.... it will be a battle of epic proportions


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

One thing that's clear from this thread is that taste is a mysterious thing, there are some universally despised ones, and some popular ones that seem to have as many detractors as admirers.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> When I want to clean my cars rims I sometimes use Inawera Raspberry concentrate.



That must be a personal thing, Louis. It's one of the highest rated concentrates ever at ELR, including five stars from NotCharlesManson and our own Viper_SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (27/10/16)

This is a very informative thread. Thanks for the input everyone.
(he says with his head down writing down notes furiously)


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

method1 said:


> One thing that's clear from this thread is that taste is a mysterious thing, there are some universally despised ones, and some popular ones that seem to have as many detractors as admirers.



Yeah taste is a wonderful thing, it is so subjective. What works for me is disposed by others and vice versa. Hence why DIY is the only way to go 

Another one , TFA pomegranate. To me it's just pure Yardleys, the kind those shop girls spray at Edgar's. But once again my wife Loves the stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (27/10/16)

How could I have forgotten.. FLV Crunch Cereal.
The delicious taste of wild forest fungus drenched in mouldy berries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> That must be a personal thing, Louis. It's one of the highest rated concentrates ever at ELR, including five stars from NotCharlesManson and our own Viper_SA.



And it is in @Mike Strawvana.


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

Compiling a list at start post.


----------



## GregF (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Compiling a list at start post.



ah cool. I can stop writing now!


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Just a small correction to your list, @KZOR. I was the one who mentioned FA Forrest Mix but it's fine, I've used it in other mixes and I don't want to put people off using it. It was one of the two Vapeowave flavours that ruined that mix.


----------



## Waine (27/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Just had to start this topic after I received my new batch of goodies earlier.
> Included, and the one I was looking most forward to, was *TFA : Cream soda*.
> 
> Of the 80+ flavourings I have this is by far the worst by being worlds apart from what I know as cream soda.
> ...



Thanks for this thread. I am buying 32 flavour concentrates on Monday. Creme Soda was on the list, it's coming off! The Dragonfruit is on my list, but it's TFA.

BTW I laughed at some of the posts on this thread. Very funny. But I won't be laughing if one of my flavours turns out like crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Just a small correction to your list


Rectified.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Just a small correction to your list, @KZOR. I was the one who mentioned FA Forrest Mix but it's fine, I've used it in other mixes and I don't want to put people off using it. It was one of the two Vapeowave flavours that ruined that mix.



Forest mix is really underrated, it's quite complex even standalone and very very tasty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for this thread. I am buying 32 flavour concentrates on Monday. Creme Soda was on the list, it's coming off! The Dragonfruit is on my list, but it's TFA.
> 
> BTW I laughed at some of the posts on this thread. Very funny. But I won't be laughing if one of my flavours turns out like crap.



It'll happen, I don't think anybody has managed to avoid getting a few real stinkers along the way. You'll be fine with TFA Dragonfruit, though, that one is good and is used in several top recipes.


----------



## Raindance (27/10/16)

Effjh said:


> TFA Honey, my first DIY order. It's cat piss, they made a cat piss in a bottle and they sold it to me... I'm sure of this.



This is not a lie! I have cats, and they tried to burry the concentrate bottle in the garden! Stru! If you don't believe me I will post it on Facebook!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Hahaha, I knew there was a reason I bought TFA White Chocolate so I googled it again and found it. From a Vaping Underground forum post:



> TFA White Chocolate: If others exist, they may as well not. This is perfect.



I bet @method1 can guess who wrote that post, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (27/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Hahaha, I knew there was a reason I bought TFA White Chocolate so I googled it again and found it. From a Vaping Underground forum post:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet @method1 can guess who wrote that post, lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Caveman (28/10/16)

If you would like the best taste of old milk with some cheese that went bad years ago, left out in the sun for 6 months and drenched in tar, get yourself some TFA Fruit Circles with Milk.. I absolutely can't stand the stuff

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine (28/10/16)

Raindance said:


> This is not a lie! I have cats, and they tried to burry the concentrate bottle in the garden! Stru! If you don't believe me I will post it on Facebook!



@Raindance LMAO  Very funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (28/10/16)

GregF said:


> What Guava did you have that taste like polony



TBH, i really cannot remember. Still have like half a bottle but too scared to try and use it again..lol

Perhaps if used with creams etc it will smooth it out a bit.


----------



## StompieZA (28/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Now @Rob Fisher and @TommyL have got me thinking:
> 
> 2% FA Bread Crust
> 4% Bacon
> ...



Must try this!! sounds good!

Although my SO begs to differ that you cannot eat banana on toast with bacon! She doesnt know what she is missing out on!


----------



## KZOR (28/10/16)

@StompieZA 
I read once that the peanut butter, banana and bacon sandwich was made famous by Elvis because of his fondness for it. It was apparently his favourite food.
I tried it and it is very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @StompieZA
> I read once that the peanut butter, banana and bacon sandwich was made famous by Elvis because of his fondness for it. It was apparently his favourite food.
> I tried it and it is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 73352



Ok now that is something i need to try!! My SO will now look at me and think ive lost my mind if i say we need to put peanut butter on it as well! LOL


----------



## skola (28/10/16)

method1 said:


> JF Honeydew Melon subs perfectly
> 
> CAP, not so much.


JF?


----------



## Mike (28/10/16)

skola said:


> JF?



Jungle Flavours, available from Mr Hardwicks around Jan IIRC.


----------



## skola (28/10/16)

Thanks for that @Mike!


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/16)

I cant stand lorann cream cheese icing, TFA Root Beer, Tfa Berry Mix. All of them taste like plastic


----------



## Friep (9/12/16)

Pancake Concentrate (TFA) burnt maple syrup mixed with rotten eggs gets worse with steeping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (9/12/16)

I need someone to second the following flavours before I add it to the list :

Lorann : Cream cheese icing
TFA : Root Beer
TFA : Berry Mix
TFA : Pancake


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Hi @KZOR
Can we move this thread to the "DIY E-Liquid and Mixing" subforum?
Its currently in General Vaporiser Talk


----------



## KZOR (9/12/16)

Absolutely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Thanks @KZOR 
Thread has been moved to the DIY E-Liquid and Mixing subforum


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/16)

Definitely bacon


----------



## boxerulez (9/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Definitely bacon


Bacon? Why have I not heard of this?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Bacon? Why have I not heard of this?
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


TFA makes it, but dont, trust me, just dont


----------



## Strontium (9/12/16)

Loco Blueberry


----------



## Michaelsa (9/12/16)

Well bollocks, I wish I read this earlier. I have just placed an order for 20ml Of TFA Pancake...


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

KZOR said:


> I need someone to second the following flavours before I add it to the list :
> 
> Lorann : Cream cheese icing
> TFA : Root Beer
> ...


I have used LA Cream Cheese Icing at 1 % in this recipe. In that it gives an amazing sweet zing. A review here. Some pick up a plastic taste from it, so be sure not to go too high.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/16)

Pancake is a great flavour, just keep it below 4 or 5%

Bacon is just awesome, however it needs to be vaped outdoors and absolutely never, and I mean never open the bottle indoors

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/12/16)

Agreed Pancake is lovely when used right. You certain you did not mean TFA Waffle @KZOR ? The waffle was bad all the way down ro 1.5 percent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (9/12/16)

@Mustrum Ridcully ...... I have never tried the flavour.


Friep said:


> Pancake Concentrate (TFA) burnt maple syrup mixed with rotten eggs gets worse with steeping.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/12/16)

Andre said:


> I have used LA Cream Cheese Icing at 1 % in this recipe. In that it gives an amazing sweet zing. A review here. Some pick up a plastic taste from it, so be sure not to go too high.


I have been looking for a plastic-ey icing to make a carrot cake. This seems to be hitting the right notes.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Mustrum Ridcully ...... I have never tried the flavour.


Then give the pancake another whirl Sir. Needs a week or so to behave but it has some good uses. Needs sucralose no jokes. It is DRY.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I have been looking for a plastic-ey icing to make a carrot cake. This seems to be hitting the right notes.


Cream Cheese Icing is perfect for carrot cake, it tastes exactly like it should, cream cheese mixed with icing sugar. Don't go over 2% though because it gets noticeably stronger as it steeps and can very easily become the dominant note in a mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (9/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Pancake is a great flavour, just keep it below 4 or 5%
> 
> Bacon is just awesome, however it needs to be vaped outdoors and absolutely never, and I mean never open the bottle indoors



Will try the pancake again at 4% mixed it at 6% lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (9/12/16)

Any recipes for that pancake? @BumbleBee wanted to make pancakes with cream and strawberries but the maple is to strong for that.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/16)

Friep said:


> Any recipes for that pancake? @BumbleBee wanted to make pancakes with cream and strawberries but the maple is to strong for that.


It's been a while since I played with Pancake. If I had to guess I'd say start here:

3% Pancake TFA
3% Strawberry Ripe TFA
2% Sweet Strawberry CAP
3% VBIC TFA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa (10/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> It's been a while since I played with Pancake. If I had to guess I'd say start here:
> 
> 3% Pancake TFA
> 3% Strawberry Ripe TFA
> ...



Shall definitely try this come Monday when my supplies hopefully arrive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (10/12/16)

moonunit said:


> Clyrolinx Iron Bru made me want to chunder, tried it at 2%, dumped the concentrate immediately.
> 
> I have FA Bread Crust, ordered it not knowing anything about it, but as soon as I take my mixing box out everything smells like it. Been too scared to use it.
> 
> ...


 use FA bread crust as per this method...


.0025% FA bread crust ( used 1% of a .25% dilution

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migs (10/12/16)

FLV Crunch Cereal

This shit is pure cancer guys, please avoid else you might just stop vaping all together.


----------



## moonunit (10/12/16)

Sprint said:


> use FA bread crust as per this method...
> 
> 
> .0025% FA bread crust ( used 1% of a .25% dilution



Contemplated this, but ended up dumping the bottle cause every time I open my DIY box my whole lounge would smell like burnt toast. 

Did you have any success?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (10/12/16)

I think most flavours can be used in a way where, even if they're not "best in class", they are at least usable. NotCharlesManson said that Inw Blueberry was the worst blueberry he ever tasted - but then waxed lyrical about one recipe where it had been used right and produced a really tasty result. I think most would concur that TFA Coconut Extra is not a great flavour. Yet it's used in Snake Blood which is one of the top-rated recipes on ELR.

Although I concede that FA Bread Crust maybe does challenge the "every concentrate is good in something" theory. I am determined to find something that Cly Milk Tart works in. I can experiment widely too, seeing as I bought 20ml of it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (10/12/16)

If I do I'll tell you


moonunit said:


> Contemplated this, but ended up dumping the bottle cause every time I open my DIY box my whole lounge would smell like burnt toast.
> 
> Did you have any success?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (10/12/16)

RichJB said:


> I think most flavours can be used in a way where, even if they're not "best in class", they are at least usable. NotCharlesManson said that Inw Blueberry was the worst blueberry he ever tasted - but then waxed lyrical about one recipe where it had been used right and produced a really tasty result. I think most would concur that TFA Coconut Extra is not a great flavour. Yet it's used in Snake Blood which is one of the top-rated recipes on ELR.
> 
> Although I concede that FA Bread Crust maybe does challenge the "every concentrate is good in something" theory. I am determined to find something that Cly Milk Tart works in. I can experiment widely too, seeing as I bought 20ml of it...



Agreed.
I have a deep abiding hatred of tfa Vbic, it literally makes me feel nauseous when smelling it, yet I tried some Funfetti recently and it works beautifully in that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (10/12/16)

2% pancake with 2% yellow cake works a treat


----------



## Viper_SA (10/12/16)

Worst for me was basically every VapeOwave flavor I tried. You get what you pay for in the end

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (11/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Agreed.
> I have a deep abiding hatred of tfa Vbic, it literally makes me feel nauseous when smelling it, yet I tried some Funfetti recently and it works beautifully in that.


I still don't like tfa vbic. Stuff just doesn't taste nice. I don't get pepper at least but there is something in there that I just don't like at all. I sub for Cap VBIC always now and it always turns out good. I made a few recipes side by side with tfa and cap and I always prefer the cap version. (Insert blurb about taste subjectivity here)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jess (19/1/17)

So far only-
FA Torrone - its very strong, its def not Nougat
FA Condensed milk - more dry powder milk, chalky feel
Cap Italian Lemon Sicily - sour lemon cleaner
FW Fruit rings 
Vapeowave marshmellow 
Vapeowave bubblegum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jess (19/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Worst for me was basically every VapeOwave flavor I tried. You get what you pay for in the end


That dam R2 savings hey, live and learn lols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/1/17)

Jess said:


> So far only-
> FA Torrone - its very strong, its def not Nougat
> FA Condensed milk - more dry powder milk, chalky feel
> Cap Italian Lemon Sicily - sour lemon cleaner
> ...


Next ur in East London pop in and let me introduce you to Rhodonite... the Torrone shines in that, it is definitely not intended as stand alone.


----------



## Jess (19/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Next ur in East London pop in and let me introduce you to Rhodonite... the Torrone shines in that, it is definitely not intended as stand alone.


Awesome, thanks, oooh yes def not stand alone, I checked out a recipe, I can see how it will work in a nutty cakey fruit mix at about 0.1 % that's probably about it, 10mls could easily last 10 years


----------



## Lingogrey (19/1/17)

TFA Citrus Punch. If I'm not mistaken, it was first called TFA Mountain Dew and it was modeled after the drink. To me it smells a lot more zesty than the drink. My mistake was that I tried making a lemon zest custard including that ...uhm.. stuff in my early days of DIY and after that I couldn't catch the slightest whiff of the concentrate without literally being nauseous for quite a while afterwards. I seriously can't think of any application where it would be vape-able though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christian (18/4/18)

*TFA Lychee* also smells and taste like cat piss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dietz (18/4/18)

Christian said:


> *TFA Lychee* also smells and taste like cat piss


I have TWO 10mls of these.... Smells Like Rotten/fermented Lychee to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (18/4/18)

StompieZA said:


> Guava, Tastes like polony LOL. Cannot remember if its CAP or TFA


Old thread, but perhaps made by Enterprise?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christian (18/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Old thread, but perhaps made by Enterprise?



Maybe old but still helps New and starting Diyers because i almost bought a few concentrations from this list


----------



## zadiac (18/4/18)

Christian said:


> *TFA Lychee* also smells and taste like cat piss



I've smelled cat piss before, but never tasted it. Could you elaborte please?  Just fecking with ya

I found that *ALL* condensed milk flavors are crap. Yes, I've tried all brands available locally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christian (18/4/18)

zadiac said:


> I've smelled cat piss before, but never tasted it. Could you elaborte please?  Just fecking with ya
> 
> I found that *ALL* condensed milk flavors are crap. Yes, I've tried all brands available locally.



I can't completely describe in words but wow had to re-wick and brush teeth just to get it out of my mouth 

And few days later still tasted it in vape had to do deep cleanse.

Never in my life have I tasted something so bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (18/4/18)

This...... 




This is the crap I used to make the rocket fuel for NASA.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (18/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> This......
> 
> View attachment 129526
> 
> ...



Hmmm........strange. Cigarillo, RY4 Double, Cuban supreme and Turkish tobacco combination make a wonderful tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

StompieZA said:


> Guava, Tastes like polony LOL. Cannot remember if its CAP or TFA


This post was deleted because it contained polony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (18/4/18)

FLV Crunch Cereal


I was sick for a few hours.


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Worse flavour I've ever tasted came across perfumey - gross, I don't want to be vaping perfumes. The other one is banana - I can't stand it at all. It's OK in banana bread and that's it.


----------



## Dietz (18/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Worse flavour I've ever tasted came across perfumey - gross, I don't want to be vaping perfumes. The other one is banana - I can't stand it at all. It's OK in banana bread and that's it.


Unicorn Vomit (FW) tastes like Flowers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/4/18)

Coconut. ANYTHING coconut. But its my own fault. When i started to diy many many moons ago, i blew my entire budget a new setup and diy supplies. One of the concentrates was TFA coconut Extra. Being the dumbass that i am, i mixed mutiple batches with 20% coconut extra. Sooooo i was stuck for 2 months vaping that concoction because my whole pay check was blown and couldnt buy anything else.

2 weeks ago i watched Castaway and almost hurled when Tom and Wilson drank coconut water.

Ah that, Wilson. What a character. But a brilliant actor though. Bit of a stiff performance in the beginning but as the movie went on, I could see he blew off some steam and got into the groove

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (18/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Unicorn Vomit tastes like Flowers



I would think that's a bonus. Imagine if it was accurate to the profile?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

RichJB said:


> I would think that's a bonus. Imagine if it was accurate to the profile?


Oh dear Gods, no just no!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (18/4/18)

A lot of flavours taste horrid as a single flavour but in a mix it works out well.

TFA Mango on its own smells and tastes like a vrot mango that was lying in the sun for a whole afternoon. But add just 1% to 4% Cap Sweet Mango and it makes it more of a ripe mango and takes some of the candy flavour out of the Cap.

TFA Berry mix tastes terrible as a 5% single mix. I tried to make a Berry Menthol mix and I struggled with it. But also just 1% in a fruity mix it creates a nice backdrop to the main fruits.

TFA Bourbon, well I like whiskeys and bourbons and that is not it. Don't know what it is. Really need a strong mix to mask the off flavours and steep for at least 1 month if not 2.

Notice a lot TFA concentrates are mentioned. Maybe because they are used the most. But Vape-O-Wave concentrates in general takes the cake here. Even though they are not mentioned that much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

